# White Lake outing Feb 1st



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sorry guys, but I lost track of the thread you were using for your White Lake outing planned for Saturday, Feb1. I was at Armstrong's and Johnson's today and the fishing report for perch is slow at best. That is everywhere on White Lake including the post office at the west end. Ice is good. Muskegon Lake is also slow fishing. 

Bob Kingsley wasn't home as I type this, but his article today was a bit over optimistic. You can pass this info on to the others going on your trip. Also, give me a estimated time schedule and meeting place. I'll meet you for some BS to help kill time.

Ice fishing has been worth the wait
http://www.mlive.com/sports/muchron...ndard.xsl?/base/sports-0/1043945115293550.xml


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

You're right, he was way too optimistic. 

I just got back from the west end of Muskegon Lake by Harbor Towne Marina (is that the sand docks?). I fished in 35 FOW for aver an hour with no bites, and no one else I spoke with had fish either. The ice was 7+ inches and solid.

Things could change by Saturday.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Well at least we'll have eachother. lol


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Kingsley called me right in the middle of the PBS hunting equipment program. Conditions are the same. He is writing this Sunday article on his walleye fishing during the week on White Lake.
NOTE: Everyone is seeing plenty of fish with the aqua cameras including lots of walleye following the lures. There is just so darn much forage and the fish are fat. They don't need our lures.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

severus....
YUP , the sand docks.....
I have rarely ever gotten a damn thing in LESS than 45 FOW there -- but I'm used to the 50-60 FOW you need to hit further up Muskegon toward Shorelind Svc.......
Let's not be pissymistic...(lol)
If I can make it out there... we are gunna WHACK 'Em............Right Steve???????????
 Robert


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's right.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

I can't make it to the outing but I do usually make it over once during the ice season to fish. Maybe tomrrow evening. LP


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

I agree it's been slow so far this year except for the fist couple weeks I got on the ice way back in December on some smaller lakes. However, if you wait until you hear reports of big catches then your probably gonna be too late 
Hopefully with the mild temps and no real wind predicted the Perchies will start cooperating


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Minnows have been the best bait for perch all week.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I am not going to be able to make it -- My wife's mother is in the hospital , and my wife went out of town to be with her....She was/is my fishing partner...
WAAAAHHHHH!!!!

Robert


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Anymore suggestions for bait shops in the area? I guess the closest one doesn't open till 9am. What kind of bait shop is that?!!


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Steve.. dependign on where you are coming from there are few options.

1 - Armstrongs bait shop is on the South / East end of the lake across the street from the bowling alley PinHeads.

2 - If coming from the south, there is Adams Angler Archer in North Muskegon (Business 31 north through cause way to the stop light at M120. Take a left on M120 (east) and Adams is about 1/4 - 1/2 mile down on the north side of the road. You can use MapQuest and get more details if you like. The address is: 2008 Lake Avenue, Muskegon, MI. 49445. (231)744-5992

Good luck and enjoy the outing.

gooser


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Sorry... you don't head east the M120 / Busniess 31 (N) intersection... you needs to turn left (WEST).

Good luck..

gooser


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

I have minnows and wigglers that I can share with you if they're not open until 9. I'll be there by 8 AM in a green GMC pickup. My FRC will be on ch. 3/code 1.

See you there.

Ken


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Johnson's Outdoors is in Montague, open at 7:00AM, located on Old-31 about 2 blocks past only stop light in Montague headed north. Before 7:00AM Gary Johnson and I have coffee at the Lumberjack Cafe 1 block from the light. I'll kick his butt out to get to the bait shop on time.

You are welcome to stop for coffee on way fishing. Good news is that the perch caught today were 8-9-inches at post office west end of White Lake. Minnows still the best bait.


----------

